# Cymbidium tortisepalum (syn. Cym. goeringii Lian Ban 蓮瓣)



## Jaljala (Jan 12, 2016)

I prefer other forms of C. goeringii (especially the red flowers), but this one is the only one that didn't die under my (lack of) care oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2016)

I like it. The markings are quite nice, as are the photos.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice, looks like you are growing it very well!


----------



## abax (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh, how I love Oriental Cyms. They're so beautiful and
smell out-of-this-world. That's a really fine blooming you
have there and the flowers are lovely.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Good luck.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 13, 2016)

If you don't like it you can send it to me. I think it is gorgeous. Good growing!


----------



## Silvan (Jan 13, 2016)

I love it!
But being a multifloral, are you sure it's not an ensifolium or lianpan?


----------



## Jaljala (Jan 13, 2016)

It is the same thing as Lianpan... Valid name seems to be Cymbidium tortisepalum,
synonym Cym. goeringii var. tortisepalum or Lian Ban in China...

Thank you for reminding me... I modified my title


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 13, 2016)

So is tortisepalum as cold tolerant as goeringii, or less?


----------



## Silvan (Jan 13, 2016)

Jaljala said:


> It is the same thing as Lianpan... Valid name seems to be Cymbidium tortisepalum,
> synonym Cym. goeringii var. tortisepalum or Lian Ban in China...
> 
> Thank you for reminding me... I modified my title



Thanks for the additional information. Did you get it from Flora Peculia? They have the lianpan unnansesso.
I'd like to have one of these


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 14, 2016)

I had this one for a long time but lost it to neglect. For a jenosa type cymbid they're pretty easy to grow and flower. BTW, those red and orange flowered goeringii are pretty tough to grow and flower well - you need to repot a lot.


----------



## Jaljala (Jan 14, 2016)

Silvan said:


> Thanks for the additional information. Did you get it from Flora Peculia? They have the lianpan unnansesso.
> I'd like to have one of these



No I got it from Ten Shin Gardens. The one you are talking about is the abla form, which I also have but never bloomed... it is very nice. 
Terry at Flora Peculia is a connoisseur and has nice plants !


----------



## Jaljala (Jan 14, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I had this one for a long time but lost it to neglect. For a jenosa type cymbid they're pretty easy to grow and flower. BTW, those red and orange flowered goeringii are pretty tough to grow and flower well - you need to repot a lot.



Thank you Botany Boy. I lost my two red varieties to rot because of poor timing of my watering


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 14, 2016)

Jaljala said:


> Thank you Botany Boy. I lost my two red varieties to rot because of poor timing of my watering



That's how you lose these guys. I grew both of my tortisepalum outside and they did good for 5 or 6 years but then ran into root problems. Once you get any kind of fungus/bacteria going in the roots you've got a problem with these. While goeringii is pretty tough against cold weather, this species isn't nearly as tolerant. Here's a shot of my alba in flower back around 2007.


----------



## Jaljala (Jan 14, 2016)

a beauty !!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2016)

Sweet flower, Tom.


----------



## abax (Jan 14, 2016)

Just beautiful and graceful, Tom. I think I've solved the
watering problem with using just hydroton and a bit of
tree fern in a Cym. pot with lots of holes around the sides.
The difference in rot problems might be that I only grow
ensifoliums which aren't quite so fussy.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 15, 2016)

Its a nice flower, I think.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2016)

The alba is great, too.


----------

